# Laptop für Studium und Gaming



## X-2ELL (26. Juni 2011)

*Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir schon diverse Beiträge hier im Notebook-Bereich angeschaut. Ich kenn mich dummerweise im Notebook-Bereich nicht so aus wie im Desktop-Bereich. Darum erhoffe ich mir Ratschläge von euch .

Generell geht es darum, dass meine Freundin ein Notebook für die Uni braucht. 
Neben generellen Officeabläufen soll auch das zocken nicht zu kurz kommen.
Natürlich brauchen wir hiier kein High-End-Gerät.
Das Budget reicht bis maximal 800 EUR. Das einzige was nicht gebraucht wird ist ein Bluray-Laufwerk.
Bei dem Rest sind wir da relativ offen.

Wir haben da ein Angebot gesichtet und würden gern wissen, was Ihr dazu meint:

Packard Bell EASYNOTE TS11HR-267GE bei notebooksbilliger.de


Grüße
X-2ELL


----------



## nickname. (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

mysn oder hawkforce ist billiger 

wenn du eine e-mail an hawkforce schreibst, wirst du günstiger wegkommen als bei mysn, zudem ist der service dort einfach einmalig


----------



## X-2ELL (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

also bei mysyn habe ich noch keine config mit den werten und 800 EUR max. hinbekommen.


----------



## Kev95 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*



nickname. schrieb:


> mysn oder *hawkforce* ist billiger


 
Willst du mir mal erklären warum du permanent Werbung für die Seite machst?
Ich bin noch nie beim Suchen auf die Seite gestoßen, noch sieht sie sehr seriös aus...

Ich rate dir zu einem Schenker Notebook.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## nickname. (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

 ich nenne auch immer mysn 


kann gerne damit aufhören, war nur wirklich überrascht vondem hammer support...


----------



## X-2ELL (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

ja über den Support bin ich mir bewusst.

Ich kenn einen leitenden Herren in der Mysyn-Abteilung aus Leipzig. Die sind schon gut drauf die Jungs.

Nur was nützt es erst einmal, wenn ich das *Limit von 800 EUR* übersteige?

Wäre klasse wenn Ihr neben Mysyn noch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag hättet .

Wie schauts dem Modell aus, was ich gepostet habe?

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Schau dir die Mobilen Versionen von Llano an. Damit wird Sie, wenn Sie zocken will um den Preis rum sicherlich besser wegkommen als mit nem Intel. Die CPU wird sicherlich ausreichen, und die lange zu erwartende Betriebsdauer ist ein Segen fürs Studium.


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Meine Absolute Empfehlung gilt dem Acer Travelmate 5740G z.B. Acer Travelmate 5740G-528G64MN günstig kaufen bei comtech.de (naja 8GB wären mir zuviel )

Hab es einer Freundin empfohlunen. Ein wirklich Tolles Mobo

+ mattes Display
+ 15"
+ Nummernblock
+ i5 520m 2,4 Ghz
+ HD 5650 Mobility (damit kann man auch mal ein spielchen wagen)
+ Super Haptik und robuste Bauweise
+ schön Schlicht
+++ extrem leise auch unter Vollast kaum wahrnembar (Top für die UNI)


- HD Grafik des i5 nicht verwendbar
- nur HD auflösung

mfg


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Also für meinen Geschmack ganz schön teuer  Und wie gesagt wer braucht bitte 8GB Speicher im Notebook (das Acer gibt es auch mit 4GB)

und was ist denn das für eine Auflösung bei dem http://www.hoyerswerda-computer.de/notebook/174-asus-x7bsv-v1g-ty269v.html 1600 x 1900 ? Aber das scheinen die alle zu haben


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Ich ??? Ich hab nur auf deinen Link geklickt 

Na das sieht schon besser aus  Wie warm und laut wird das denn im Alltag und unter Last ?

ps. ändert bei Gelegenheit mal die Auflösung von 1600 x 1900 zu 1600 x 900 ^^


----------



## X-2ELL (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

schon einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Vorschläge!!!

Nun gut ob 800 zu viel oder zu wenig sind, das muss jeder selber wissen. Es ist Ihr Limit und das muss bei weitem nicht erreicht werden. 



> Und wie gesagt wer braucht bitte 8GB Speicher im Notebook


 
Das haben mich damals auch alle bei meinem Desktop gefragt, genau so warum 4 kerne und nicht 2 .



> Meine Absolute Empfehlung gilt dem Acer Travelmate 5740G z.B. Acer Travelmate 5740G-528G64MN günstig kaufen bei comtech.de (naja 8GB wären mir zuviel )


 
Es geht auch nicht darum 8GB zu haben, mir ist bewusst das 4GB reichen . Sieht schon mal gut aus. Mein Vater hat einen MySn XMG der hat eine 5650 drin. Ich denke das wäre Mindesgrenze. Im mobilen GPU-bereich habe ich echt keine Ahnung.

Die Preisdifferenz machts. Ich möchte nur das Maximum aus dem Budget herausholen.

Kernpunkt ist eben, dass ich mich im mobilen Bereich kaum auskenne. Mein Gebiet ist eben Desktop.



*Und das Gerät aus dem Link ist nicht zu empfehlen?* Das interessiert mich eben brennend! Schenker baut auch feine Geräte, allerdings ein wenig teuer bei gleichen Werten.

Grüße an Euch


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Moment ... hier hat doch jemand Einträge gelöscht oder ...   jetzt sieht es ja so aus als hätte ich mich mit mir selber unterhalten 

Also hier waren ebe noch Links zu einer Notebookseite. 

Welchen Link meinst du denn jetzt? Klar das maximale raus holen würde ich auch aber darunter verstehe ich nicht das sich zu 85% der Zeit mit deinem Notebook 6GB Ram in der Bank Langweilen 
Also ich finde das Acer super weil es so schön leise ist und dennoch klasse innere Werte hat ^^

kannst ja auch mal hier rein schauen 
Notebooks Tests, Tipps und News rund um Laptops auf notebookjournal.de
Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com

mfg


----------



## X-2ELL (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*



> Klar das maximale raus holen würde ich auch aber darunter verstehe ich nicht das sich zu 85% der Zeit mit deinem Notebook 6GB Ram in der Bank Langweilen


 
seh ich doch aus so  Was im Angebot drin ist, ist im Angebot drin! Und wenn es keinen presilichen Unterschied zwischen zwei Anbietern macht, ist mir das erst recht egal .

Danke für die Links.

Ich denke ich muss mich in das Themanfeld einlesen, komm ich einfach nicht drum herum ^^


----------



## bruderbethor (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Ja ist sicher besser vorallem kannst du dann auch für dich entscheiden was dir wichtig ist. Manche wollen eine Top Tastatur andere wieder "Optiomus" oder ein leides Gerät. Mach die am Besten selber eine Liste was dir wie wichtig ist und vergib danach Punkte (oder +-) dann siehst du eigentlich sehr schön welches sich heraus kristalliesiert. Sowas habe ich damals mit der Freundin auch gemacht. Ist wirklich schön anschaulich und übersichtlich 

Noch einen Tipp: die Notebook Displays haben in letzter Zeit nicht gerade an Quallität gewonnen ! HD-Auflösung wäre mir echt zu klein (Hab noch ein ASUS C90s da ist das Display wirklich klasse im Gegensatzt zu den neuen Asus-Sch****displays)

mfg


----------



## cracker (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Hey.. also zu deinem Vorschlag vom Packard Bell TS11HR... 
hab mir selber das gleiche geholt.. nur mit 4GB und "nur" 500GB festplatte.. dafür aber um 555€ 

Meine Anforderungen waren:
- Bei geringer Belastung längere Akkulaufzeit (~4-5 Stunden)
- Bei geringer Belastung leise
- Falls mobil mal in der Schule für Videobearbeitung CPU-Leistung gebraucht wird soll diese da sein... 
- Unterwegs doch mal Spiele spielen.. 1366x768 reicht mir.. und ohne viel AA/AF/.... dafür hab ich meinen Standrechner
- Multi-Touch-Gesten am Trackpad
- nichtmehr soviel Klavierlack wie am alten Pavilion dv7
- USB 3.0

Wurde mir alles wunderbar erfüllt.. Ich bin echt zufrieden.. 
da ich am Notebook darauf achte so wenig wie möglich im Autostart zu haben und auch nur die Programme drauftu die ich wirklich brauche und auch Installationsdateien gleich wieder runter tu, hab ich auch einen (für eine HDD) sehr schnellen Bootvorgang von ~ 1 Minute.. 

Kann das Notebook nur empfehlen... Falls Fragen auftreten schreib mir ruhig


----------



## doceddy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Ich würde das Geld lieber in einen 11,6" Netbook und einen Desktop PC investieren. Ich hatte noch vor kurzer Zeit einen 15,6" Notebook für die Uni. Aber das Gewicht von 3kg und Akku-Laufzeit von 2,5 Stunden sind einfach störend. Ein Netbook reicht locker für Skript-Lesen, Dokumenteschreiben, Powerpoint etc. Es gibt von Lenovo für 250€ und mit echtem Dual-Core (nicht der Intel Atom Mist).
Und mit den restlichen 550€ kann man einen deutlich schnelleren PC zusammenbauen, als die vorgeschlagenen Laptops. Laptops haben halte den Nachteil, dass man sie kaum aufrüsten kann und die verbaute Hardware langsamer ist trotz des gleichen Namens aus dem Desktopbereich.


----------



## X-2ELL (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

@doceddy

danke für den Vorschlag.

Rechner habe ich zu Hause genug rumstehen, aktuell 2 die auch im Einsatz sind. 
Die Suche gillt hier einem Notebook. Dieser soll eben auch nicht nur der Skript_lesung dienen. Vielmehr weitere Anwednugsbereiche wie ein wenig zocken, komplette Projekbearbeitungen die eben mehr als ein Netbook erfordern und eben trotzdem mobil bedienbar sein muss. Nichts desto trotz der Platz und Energieersparnis im Haushalt.
Wenn ein Rechner gefordert wäre, hätte ich das auch nicht öffentlich gemacht, sondern Ihn schon gebaut.
Versteh das bitte nicht böse.

wie schauts mit dem aus?:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...ights/asus+x53sv+sx218v+profi+gamer+20#navbar


----------



## doceddy (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Ich habe nur aus meiner und der Erfahrung von meinen Freunden gesprochen


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

@doceddy

Ich kann das schon verstehen, dass er ein NB haben will mit dem er auch mal bei einem Kupel zum Zocken vorbei gehen kann (zumindest war das damals bei mir der Grund) Deine Variante ist klar die Vernünftigere  Aber wirklich toll arbeiten kann man auf den mini´s auch nicht wirklich. Eine Kolegin von mir schreibt gerade an ihrer Disertation. Sie quält sich arg mit ihrem Mini-Acer ... Aber für Skripte etc reicht das allemal.

@X-2ELL
Bei dem ASUS hätte ich wie schon geasagt etwas schiss bei dem Display. 
1. HD bei 15,6" ist nicht gerade üppig
2. Glänzent ist blöd zum arbeiten
3. ASUS Displays waren in letzter Zeit nicht so toll (wie auch viele andere)

mfg


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*



> 1. HD bei 15,6" ist nicht gerade üppig


 
zum arbeiten habe ich hier momentan einen 15,6" mit 1920er Auflösung, find ich eigentlich super. Klar geht immer besser . Kleiner geht auf keinen Fall. Ihre Arbeitseinsätze gehen über Skripte hinaus. Die sind meins eh gedruckt.



> 2. Glänzent ist blöd zum arbeiten


 stört mich persönlich nicht. Muss ich mit meiner freundin mal zu Saturn oder so, muss sie sich selber ein Bild machen



> 3. ASUS Displays waren in letzter Zeit nicht so toll (wie auch viele andere)


 Da habe ich echt keine Ahnung, muss man sich live anschauen.

Die Werte des Gerätes können meiner Ansicht nach doch recht überzeugen. Mit der Verarbeitung Display und Tastatur bleibt nur die "Live-angucken-Methode".


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

@X-2ELL

Ich meinete 15,6" @ HD (1366 x 768) und das ist mir zu klein. Ich habe 15,4" 1680 x 1050 das finde ich sehr gut 

Schwaches Display:
Test Asus K53SV-SX131V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Asus K73SV-TY032V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test Asus N73SV Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

wird ja als abschreckendes Beispiel reichen ^^ Aber leider sieht es bei den anderen Herstellern nicht wirklich besser aus. 

Am besten wirklich vorher anschauen


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

hmmmmm. Das ist natürlich wirklich nicht der Brüller. Das spiegeln stört weniger. Eher die Auflösung....

Des weiteren müsste man auch die Festplatte tauschen, aber ok 47 EUR für eine mit 7200 U/min ist eben auch nicht weiter wild bei einem Kaufpreis von 639 EUR. Die Platte die drin ist geht garnicht.

Ach warum kann im mobilen Segment nicht alles wie im Desktop-Segemnt sein. Dann hätten wir uns schon entschieden.

Dell XPS fällt im übrigen dann auch aus der Auswahl. Dell ist mir nichts....


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Also ich würde NIE wieder ein spiegelndes Display kaufen. Es kotzt einfach an, wenn man die Sachen kaum lesen kann, weil man im Cafe oder so sitzt, und das Display zu dunkel ist... Und selbst wenn es hell genug ist, dann zieht das Display den Akku schneller als man schauen kann 

Ich würde mir das WIRKLICH sehr genau überlegen.


----------



## doceddy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Meine Rede. Sogar bei dem Licht in den Vorlesungssälen stört es. Bei einem matten Display kann man bei niedrigster Helligkeitsstufe alles lesen.


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Und ich werde es dennoch schreiben und ich hasse mich dafür:

sale-point - Apple MacBook Pro - Core i5 2.3 GHz - 13.3 Zoll - 4 GB RAM - 320 GB HDD

ich finde Apple nicht toll ! Aber die Displays sind wirklich ganz großartig. Für die Uni sind die Dinger klasse aber zu zahls min. 30% für den Namen und wirst zum Apfelopfer  (Zocken kannste och sofort vergessen)

aber vielleicht ist es ja eine Überlegung wert.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

"nur" 880 Euro 

Aber ja, die Displays sind wirklich klasse, die Sie haben! DAS muss man ihnen eingestehen. Das sieht selbst meine Freundin, und die hat für so etwas normal absolut KEIN Auge. Die sieht meist nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen DVD und BD


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*



> sale-point - Apple MacBook Pro - Core i5 2.3 GHz - 13.3 Zoll - 4 GB RAM - 320 GB HDD


 13" fällt aus dem Rennen, Freundin meint, dass ist Ihr zu klein. Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ist ja nicht nur ausschließlich für die Uni. Displays sind erstklassig, kann ich bestätigen. Das wars aber auch . Allein die derzeitige Firmenphilosophie könnte mich zum kochen bringen.

Gespiegelt oder nicht muss Sie allein entscheiden. Bei meiner Arbeit kann mich das auch nicht stören, da ich ausschließlich in meinem Büro sitze und das Rolle runterzieh. Bei Ihr könnte es stören. Müssen wir uns anschauen gehen.


Ich hab das noch was von Mysn:

*XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming*

GT555
i5 2410M
4GB RAM (1333)
500GB Momentus 7200.4
Intel Centrino Advenced N62-30 (empfinde ich als wichtig)

für 853 EUR.
Ich bekomm bei Mysn jedoch noch 6% Rabatt.

Was sagt Ihr?


----------



## bruderbethor (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Die inneren Werte klingen ja nicht schlecht  Die GT555 ist ja schon fast zu schade zum "mal gucken ob sie was spielen will" 

hier steht noch was dazu. XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") für HD-Schnitt?

das Display scheint jedenfalls besser zu sein.

Zu Apple: Sind ganz schöne Arbeitsgeräte, für Leute die viel mit Bildbearbeitung etc zu tun haben. Mein Mittbewohner ist Architekt, da macht da wirklich Sinn. Aber für den Großteil der Bevölkerung scheint es nur interessant weil so ein Hype drum gemacht wird. Naja kann ja jeder selber entscheiden ob ihm der Apfel so viel Wert ist. Ich kaufe jedenfalls keine Apfel-Hardware zu dem Preis 

mfg


----------



## X-2ELL (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*



> Die GT555 ist ja schon fast zu schade zum "mal gucken ob sie was spielen will"


 
ja na das ist schon richtig  Solang es im Budgetrahmen bleibt 




> das Display scheint jedenfalls besser zu sein


 
Das ist glücklicher Weise ein Display was nicht so verspieglt ist und eben 1600er Auflösung auf die Scheibe zaubert. Das ist schon wesentlich angenehmer!

Bei der CPU bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Klar langsam wird sie nicht sein. Ich kenn mich bei den mobilen CPU´s bzw. deren Differenz zwischen den Modellen nicht aus. Sollte aber ausreichen.


Apple: da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung. Ich habe auch ein Apfeltelefon und seit weigen Jahren einen i-pod. Das Zeug hält auch ewig! Doch gerade im Handy-Segment haben mittlerweilen andere deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient.
Ich streite immer ein wenig mit meinem Kumpel der sich auch ein Notebook kaufen will und es eben unbedingt ein Macbook pro für keine Ahnung 1.500 oder so sein muss. Absolut daneben, da er weder architekt ist noch Bilder bearbeitet oder sonstiges. Einfach nur Student. Apple schaft es eben mit seiner abartigen Propaganda Menschen dazu zu bringen die Notebooks zu holen, obwohl der Anwendungsbereich ein völlig anderer ist. Wahnsinn


----------



## bruderbethor (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Wegen der CPU kannste mal hier gucken:

Vergleich mobiler Prozessoren - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
bzw.
Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
und wenn es ums Zocken geht:
Prozessorleistung und Spiele - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

der 2410er ist auf Platz 34 das ist schon ganz ordentlich ^^

mfg


----------



## X-2ELL (29. Juni 2011)

bruderbethor schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen der CPU kannste mal hier gucken:
> 
> Vergleich mobiler Prozessoren - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
> bzw.
> ...



Na Platz 34 ist doch ok . Nee also ich denke auch die CPU ist absolut ausreichend. Was sie lediglich zockt ist day of defeat Source und aktuelle anno-Titel. Da reicht die CPU. Für restanwendungen sowieso. 
Na wunderbar. Dann müssen wir nur noch mal ein paar anschauen gehen um mal einen Vergleich zwischen Displays und Auflösungen zu finden. Da kann sie sich mal ein Bild machen.
Viel erzählen kann ich immer aber ob sie das genau so empfindet wie ich ist ungewiss 

MfG


----------



## bruderbethor (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Achso was dir hoffendlich aufgefallen ist ist das es für 853€ ohne OS kommt !

mfg


----------



## X-2ELL (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

brauch ich auch nicht. Software haben wir da.


----------



## X-2ELL (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Laptop für Studium und Gaming*

Hey Gemeinde,

also wir sind der Sache etwas näher gekommen und stehen kurz vor dem Kauf.
Wir sind auch beide in Sachen Notebooks und deren Hardware Herr geworden.
Nur entscheiden können wir uns nicht.

2 Kanidaten:

HP Pavilion dv7-6101eg Hardwareluxx - Test: HP Pavilion dv7-6101eg - Multimedia-Maxi mit Alu-Gehäuse und i5-2410M

ODER

DELL XPS 17 ( hätte eben die GT 555 statt der HD 6770, die wiederrum auch reizvoll da neu, nehmen sich ja auch nicht viel) Test Dell XPS 17 Notebook (i7-2630QM & GT 555M) - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Pro bei dem Dell: schnellere Platte (7200u/min) und ein Intel-Netzwerkchip, starke Grafik (alternativ auch die GT 550)

Beide in der i5- Version. Beide für 800 oder knapp drüber (Dell hat da so ne Aktion). Ich denke das XPS hat das bessere Bildschirmpanel...

Was sagt Ihr???

sorry für Doppelpost, nützt aber der Übersichtlichkeit

Grüße 

X-2ELL


*edit:

So wir haben jetzt einen Dell XPS 17 für 699 bestellt. Mal schauen was das Gerät bringt*


----------

